# Spalted sycamore square bowl



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh yea and quarter sawn out of the log.
It's about 10" tip to tip and 3" tall, finished with 5 coats of wipe on poly.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tim,
Very nice. Looks great. I like sycamore even without the spalting. The spalting is like a bonus. Now, let me see your knuckles.....:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful !


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim that is absolutely gorgeous! Great job.

John


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow Tim,
That's a awesome bowl, very nice finish. I really like the spalted woods and I'll have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful Tim. Do you turn it first and then sand the tips down to get the "droop" look?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is very cool.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks all. 
Bill, the tips are turned that way, the sanding is just to get rid of tool marks out there.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice piece. Like Tim I turn square turnings on the lathe but I sand with the lathe off. I use my index system to lock the piece in one position so I can sand wherever I need. I power sand pieces like this but I do it with the lathe off.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Sweet bowl!


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

Not onlt is the bowl great the photography is excellent !!!!!!
Happy Holidays


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking bowl.What would something like that go for on the open market if you had to put a price on it? How long did it take to make?I've never turned a bowl but this make me want to try.I do not have all the tools or attachments yet."But I will soon".
Donny


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Donny. As far as price I have a number in my head, it's just a matter of finding the right customer. 

As far as turning it really doesn't take that long, the biggest factor it seems to me it getting it square with my limited tools. Once you get started turning it's maybe an hour - hour and a half. Sanding about the same. But you still have to include the time of cutting the blank, the time it took to get the log which it came from and what nots I don't remember. It's priced higher than you would find on etsy though.


----------

